# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ [Mundemba, Faneromeni Porou II]

## cpt. mimis

Πρόκειται για ένα ολοκαίνουργιο, ελληνικότατο πλοίο στη γραμμή Πόρου-Γαλατά, το οποίο αντικατέστησε το προκατοχό του. Ξεκίνησε αν δεν κάνω λάθος κοντά στις γιορτές των χριστουγέννων. Καλοτάξιδο λοιπόν!

----------


## Leo

Να είχαμε και μια φωτογραφία να το γνωρίζαμε ε?

----------


## cpt. mimis

Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα... Υπάρχουν και κατά τα στάδια κτισίματός του.. Μικρό αλλά γλυκό!

----------


## GST

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΝΤΟΦΛΙΤΣΕΣ ΠΟΡΟΥ - ΓΑΛΑΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΝΩ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ; 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ

----------


## vinman

Aν ανεβάσεις ''Δημητράκης'' και ''Ελπίς'',θα είσαι μοναδικός!!!

----------


## GST

ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΕ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΑ. ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ...

----------


## cpt. mimis

Τo ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΑΡΑΒΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΣΥ. ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ..

----------


## sylver23

Φωτογραφία του στην Ελλάδα ή στο Εξωτερικό δεν έχει κάποιος;

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο sylver23. Το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ όταν στις 16-12-2007 είχε έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του. Κατασκευάστηκε σε ναυπηγείο στην Ελευσίνα, άγνωστο πότε. Πουλήθηκε στο Καμερούν και έφυγε τον Μάρτιο του 2010 φορτωμένο στο πλοίο ATLANT REGINE, αφού έκανε την τελευταία του συντήρηση πάλι στου Παναγιωτάκη.
Ας το δούμε και φορτωμένο στο πλοίο σε φωτο του Manuel Hernander Lafuente στις 25/03/2010.
Για όλους τους φίλους των ανοικτών.

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ &#92.jpgΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ &#92.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και όπως είπαμε το πρώτο _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ_ και σημερινό _ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ ΙΙ_ έχει κατασκευαστεί το _1980_ και όχι το _1996_, και έχει μήκος όπως είπε ο φίλος karavofanatikos 44,67 μέτρα, μήπως τελικά στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη το _1996_ είχε κατασκευαστεί το πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος, δηλαδή το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_ ??? Kαι το _1996_ ως έτος κατασκευής είναι πολύ πιθανό, αλλά και οι διαστάσεις που μας έδωσε ο Παντελής, 32 μέτρα μήκος και 10 μέτρα πλάτος ταιριάζουν.




> Το  (πρώην) Φανερωμένη Πόρου και (νυν) Παναγία Κοίμησις ΙΙ, κατασκευάστηκε  το 1996 στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας και ναυπηγός  του είναι ο κ. Νίκος Πετυχάκης. 
> Το  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Παναγία Κοίμησις ΙΙ  με Ν.Π 6431 έχει μήκος 32,00 μέτρα, πλάτος  10,00 μέτρα και το βύθισμα του είναι 1,94 μέτρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ στο βροχερό Πόρο στις 12-12-2008 σε ένα 2ήμερο ταξίδι μου για δουλειές.
Άραγε τι κάνει το μικρό στο Καμερούν!!!!!! άλλαξε όνομα, δεν έχει βρει κανείς καμιά φωτο του!!!!!!

ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ 05 12-12-2008.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή θέλω αν μπορείς να ψάξεις καλά τα αρχεία σου, και να προσπαθήσεις να θυμηθείς για το παρακάτω προβληματάκι που θα σου βάλω :

Στο πρώτο ποστ που έχει ανοίξει το παρόν θέμα ο _cpt. mimis_ είχε γράψει :




> Πρόκειται για ένα ολοκαίνουργιο, ελληνικότατο  πλοίο στη γραμμή Πόρου-Γαλατά, το οποίο αντικατέστησε το προκατοχό του.  Ξεκίνησε αν δεν κάνω λάθος κοντά στις γιορτές των χριστουγέννων.


Το ποστ αυτό είχε ανέβει τον _Μάιο 2008_, άρα αν πράγματι κατασκευάστηκε και ξεκίνησε κοντά στις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων, τότε μιλάμε για τα _Χριστούγεννα - Δεκέμβριο 2007_.

Πάμε τώρα σε εσένα. Έχεις ανεβάσει πριν καιρό _αυτή την όμορφη φωτό_ και στο ποστ σου την σχολίασες ως :




> Το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ όταν στις _16-12-2007_  είχε έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του.  Κατασκευάστηκε σε ναυπηγείο στην Ελευσίνα, άγνωστο πότε.


Εσύ λοιπόν μας είπες, ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς διάστημα που ο _cpt. mimis_ ισχυρίζεται ότι το πλοίο ολοκληρώθηκε - καθελκύστηκε, το είχες δει στου Παναγιωτάκη όπου είχε έλθει για την συντήρηση του. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτές οι δύο μαρτυρίες έρχονται σε πλήρη αντίθεση μεταξύ τους, αλλά είναι κάποια στοιχεία που με κάνουν να τείνω να δεχθώ ως σωστά αυτά που έγραψε ο _cpt. mimis_.

Αυτό και γιατί, πράγματι στα τέλη περίπου του 2007 το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ σταμάτησε από την γραμμή του Πόρου και μετονομάστηκε σε ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΙΣ ΙΙ, άρα έχει δίκιο στο ότι το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ "αντικατέστησε το προκατοχό του" τον Δεκέμβριο 2007, αλλά κυρίως (τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον _cpt. mimis_) διότι στην φωτό σου από του Παναγιωτάκη _το πλοίο είναι σημαιοστολισμένο_, πράγμα βέβαια που δεν δικαιολογείται αν βρισκόταν εκεί μόνο για εργασίες συντήρησης.

Για βάλτα κάτω σε παρακαλώ ωρέ (!!!) φίλε, και προσπάθησε να βρεις μιαν άκρη. Μήπως τελικά το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ είχε πράγματι κατακευαστεί στου Παναγιωτάκη το 2007, το φωτογράφησες μετά την καθέλκυση του (άρα γι αυτό είναι και σημαιοστολισμένο) και έγραψες ότι κατακευάστηκε στην Ελευσίνα μπερδεύοντας το με το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ που πράγματι κατασκευάστηκε εκεί ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι να σου πω ρε φίλε Γιώργο. Την ίδια σκέψη έκανα και γω πριν, όταν ανέβασα την προηγούμενη φωτο. Το κοίταζα σημαιοστολισμένο και δεν μου καθόταν ....να είναι για συντήρηση. 
Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο και είναι από την 1η του καθέλκυση, αλλά θα το διασταυρώσω από Δευτέρα που έρχεται ο leo85 και θα πάμε στου Παναγιωτάκη.
Καμιά φορά τα ....μεγάλα πνεύματα συναντιόνται. :Fat:

----------


## panagiotis78

Παντελή πληροφοριακά γνωρίζεις πόσο κόστισε η πώληση; (Φυσικά στη φώτο είναι το ΙΙΙ και όχι το ΙΙ)

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς Παναγιώτη αυτά δεν βγαίνουν στην ......επιφάνεια. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πρόκειται για ένα ολοκαίνουργιο, ελληνικότατο πλοίο στη γραμμή Πόρου-Γαλατά, το οποίο αντικατέστησε το προκατοχό του. Ξεκίνησε αν δεν κάνω λάθος κοντά στις γιορτές των χριστουγέννων _(2007)_. Καλοτάξιδο λοιπόν!





> Το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ όταν στις 16-12-2007 είχε έλθει στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για τη συντήρηση του. Κατασκευάστηκε σε ναυπηγείο στην Ελευσίνα, άγνωστο πότε.
> 
> ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ &#92.jpg





> Για βάλτα κάτω σε παρακαλώ ωρέ (!!!) φίλε, και προσπάθησε να βρεις μιαν άκρη. Μήπως τελικά το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ είχε πράγματι κατακευαστεί στου Παναγιωτάκη το 2007, το φωτογράφησες μετά την καθέλκυση του (άρα γι αυτό είναι και σημαιοστολισμένο) και έγραψες ότι κατακευάστηκε στην Ελευσίνα μπερδεύοντας το με το ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙΙ που πράγματι κατασκευάστηκε εκεί ???


Όπως έχω γράψει και παλαιότερα, για κάθε απορία (ή τουλάχιστον για τις περισσότερες) έρχεται αργά ή γρήγορα και η απάντηση της. Το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_ λοιπόν, δεν κατασκευάστηκε ούτε στην Ελευσίνα, ούτε στου Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα. Κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Καραγεώργη_ στο Πέραμα, όπως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε από την παρακάτω εικόνα (screenshot από βίντεο τον Οκτώβριο 2007).

Το μικρό φέρρυ διακρίνεται πάνω - δεξιά, πλάγια από την πλώρη του επίσης υπό κατασκευή ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII στο ναυπηγείο ΕΛΘΩΜ.. 

11.jpg

Προφανώς λοιπόν, στην φωτό του Παντελή από τον Δεκέμβριο 2007, το μικρό φέρρυ δεν είχε πάει για εργασίες συντήρησης στου Παναγιωτάκη, αλλά είτε άμεσα είτε λίγες ημέρες μετά την καθέλκυση του από το ναυπηγείο Καραγεώργη, όπως μαρτυρά και ο σημαιοστολισμός του. Τώρα, το για ποιό λόγο μετά την καθέλκυση πήγε από το ένα ναυπηγείο στο άλλο..... δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσουμε να το μάθουμε ποτέ, αλλά και λίγο μας ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πουλήθηκε στο Καμερούν και έφυγε τον Μάρτιο του 2010 φορτωμένο στο πλοίο ATLANT REGINE, αφού έκανε την τελευταία του συντήρηση πάλι στου Παναγιωτάκη.


Από είδηση που παρατέθηκε πριν λίγες ημέρες _στο shipfriends.gr_, μαθαίνουμε ότι το _ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ_ βυθίστηκε στο Καμερούν τον περασμένο Ιούλιο (17/07/2017) στο Καμερούν, με αποτέλεσμα 34 άνθρωποι να χάσουν την ζωή τους.

Το μικρό φέρρυ είχε μετονομαστεί σε _MUNDEMBA_ και ανήκε στα αντίστοιχα δικά μας ΟΥΚ του στρατού του Καμερούν (BIR), όπως μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε και να δούμε σε βίντεο από τα παρατιθέμενα στο _shipfriends.gr_ links.

Από το βίντεο, και τα παρακάτω τρία screenshots του πλοίου.

FAN II_1.jpg__FAN II_2.jpg__FAN II_3.jpg

----------

